# Steering cable lubrication



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

personally i wouldnt do it. the oil is too thin, your better off with grease imo


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I used EP Moly grease on mine. It is the messiest job you could undertake, but it works. 

Frank_S


----------

